# Replacing my headlight in my 2006 650i



## gdhenke (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello everyone!! I am new to this forum...really my first forum tbh.... I purchased a used right side headlight for my car. the wires were brittle inside and water had ruined both modules on the headlight. I am going to put in the replacement but I am concerned about coding. I read the ballast module does not require coding, plug and play...but the module that controls the movement of the adaptive headlight requires some coding to match my car. I have a laptop with NCS expert and INPA and I have successfully coded out my disclaimer and a few light bulb checks I was getting from my LED replacements here and there... My question is, can anyone give me a detailed walk through of how to code this new headlight? I read you need to update the vin in that module...Most of the coding I have done, I found a YouTube video that walked me through it pretty much...but I cant find anything on putting in a used headlight with modules... Any info would be appreciated!!! Thanks in advance!!!

Glen


----------

